# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به هنر

## Yuhan

سلام دوستان، من فارغ التحصیل سال 98 ام و امسال سال دوم کنکورمه. با توجه به مدت باقی مونده، آیا می صرفه تغییر رشته بدم و کتابایی رو بخونم که تا حالا ندیدم؟
رشته ای که دنبالشم طراحی لباسه، رتبه خوبی میخواد و فکر کنم فقط 3-4 تا دانشگاه تو ایران داره(اونطور که تو اینترنت خوندم) به هنر بیشتر از تجربی علاقه دارم ولی دیگه نمی دونم چیکار کنم تو این مدت باقی مونده...

----------


## Maneli

به نظرم برو دنبال علاقه ات  :Yahoo (1): 
طراحی لباس رشته بسیار خوب و آینده داری هم هست 
اینجا دارن از الان برای تجربی شروع میکنن بخونن:// بعد هنر هم آسون تره هم متقاضی هاش کمتره عزیزم من شک ندارم که میتونی  :Yahoo (4): 
من کتاب های هنر رو دیدم خیلی شیرینه  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان، من فارغ التحصیل سال 98 ام و امسال سال دوم کنکورمه. با توجه به مدت باقی مونده، آیا می صرفه تغییر رشته بدم و کتابایی رو بخونم که تا حالا ندیدم؟
> رشته ای که دنبالشم طراحی لباسه، رتبه خوبی میخواد و فکر کنم فقط 3-4 تا دانشگاه تو ایران داره(اونطور که تو اینترنت خوندم) به هنر بیشتر از تجربی علاقه دارم ولی دیگه نمی دونم چیکار کنم تو این مدت باقی مونده...


هنر خیلی از رشته هاش آزمون عملی هم داره حتما یه تحقیق کن ببین این رشته هم داره یا نه
اگر داشت گهگاهی در کنار درس خوندن تمرین عملی هم داشته باش
البته بچه ها بعد کنکور بیشتر رو عملی کار میکنن اما اگه هفته ای یکی دوبار تمرین داشته باشی بد نیست
با تو جه به مدت باقی مونده میصرفه تغییر رشته بدی و براش بجنگی
میتونی با خوندن مداوم رتبه خوبی بیاری

----------

